# Is it worth filing Uber/Lyft income taxes this year for only a few rides?



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Between Lyft and Uber I did maybe $200 total for 2017. Is it even worth the hassle to report those earnings or do you think the IRS even gives a shit? I am trying, but am having trouble downloading the pertinent info from Uber's shitty drivals portal and just want to say screw it.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> Between Lyft and Uber I did maybe $200 total for 2017. Is it even worth the hassle to report those earnings or do you think the IRS even gives a shit? I am trying, but am having trouble downloading the pertinent info from Uber's shitty drivals portal and just want to say screw it.


Do you have other income?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> Between Lyft and Uber I did maybe $200 total for 2017. Is it even worth the hassle to report those earnings or do you think the IRS even gives a shit? I am trying, but am having trouble downloading the pertinent info from Uber's shitty drivals portal and just want to say screw it.


If you use a program like TurboTax, just report the total paid into your bank account and your expenses like business mileage and business portion of your cell phone bill on Schedule C-EZ. You won't owe any SE taxes, and probably won't notice any difference at all in your income tax liability. However, you will be complying with the law, which basically says that you must report all income. The IRS does care- just ask them.

Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> Do you have other income?


Yes, I have a regular job. I only have the app on when I am driving to the city in destination mode and maybe did something like 10 total rides in 2017.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> Yes, I have a regular job. I only have the app on when I am driving to the city in destination mode and maybe did something like 10 total rides in 2017.


If it was your only income you'd be under no obligation to file under the law. Now it's as much a moral question as a legal question!


----------



## Kaal (Mar 12, 2018)

If you don't have a 1099 from either (and you probably don't as you grossed 200 between the two) you don't have to put it on your tax return.

I'm not a tax professional


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Don't you want to write off the mileage?


----------

